# Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wie ich das Video kürzen kann!



## stbl (29. September 2004)

Hallo!

Ich wurde aus dem Animationsvideo hierhin verwiesen... vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=895449#post895449

Dankeschön!


----------



## meta_grafix (29. September 2004)

Hi,

mit wievielen Bildern pro Sekunde hast Du das Material gerendert?

Gruß


----------



## stbl (29. September 2004)

Also: In den Rendereinstellungen habe ich 60 Bps eingestellt (ich weiß, das ist viel, vielleicht zu viel?!). Die Quicktime-Datei spuckt bei strg-i aber 25 Bps aus... kanns daran liegen?


----------



## meta_grafix (29. September 2004)

Uhh...,
BPS = Beats Per Second wir brauchen aber FPS=Frames(Bilder) Per Second.

Gruß


----------



## kasper (29. September 2004)

Wäre es nicht Quicktime-Movie, könnte ich dir helfen. Aber so kann ich dir nur Tips fürs nächste Mal geben.

- Mehr als 25 fps ist nur Verschwendung von Rechenzeit. Es sei denn, du machst etwas in Richtung NTSC. Da musst du 29,97fps einstellen. Aber hier in Deutschland haben wir Pal 720x576 25fps.

- Niemals die Animation als Video ausgeben, höchstens nur die Testrenderings als Video ausgeben.

- Immer als Einzelbilder rendern. Zum Beispiel kann man TIFF oder TGA problemlos mit den kostenlosen VirtualDub zu einen Video machen. So braucht man nicht die Animation neu Rendern falls man bei den Videoeinstellungen etwas falsch eingestellt hat. In TIFF oder TGA kann man z.B. auch die Alpha-Map mitabspeichern. In anderen Bildformaten wie z.B. .rpf kann man sogar noch mehr Känale, wie z.B. Z-Buffer und mehr,  für die Nachbearbeitung speichern.

- Nur Videoformate nehmen, die dein Schnittprogramm auch unterstützt. Quicktime, Realmedia und WMV wird nur selten von kostenlosen Schnittprogrammen unterstützt. 

- VirtualDub kann bei AVI ohne Neuberechnung die Framerate beliebig verändern.  (Das wäre die Lösung für dich, wenn das ein AVI wäre)

- Gute Codecs für gute Bildqualität bei geringer Speicherplatzverbrauch ist DivX oder XviD, aber man musst es richtig einstellen, sonst kommt Müll raus. Deshalb klagen auch viele Anfänger über die Qualität dieser Codecs, weil sie es falsch eingestellt haben.


----------



## stbl (29. September 2004)

Okay, vertan... 
So: 60 fps


----------



## stbl (29. September 2004)

@kasper:
Hmm, ja okay. Dann weiß ich das jetzt auch. Aber mir mir wurde gesagt, dass ich mit divx & co. Probleme beim Abspielen auf anderen Computer haben kann und ich muss die Ani auf nem anderen Computer präsentieren... Und mit Avi hatte ich ebenfalls Probleme, weil da alles verpixelt war. Für mich wäre die Lösung dann also: Einzelbilder rendern...
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## kasper (29. September 2004)

Man musst auf den anderen Rechner einfach nur den DivX Codec installieren. Übrigens, um Quicktime, Realmedia, WMV, huffyuv, MPEG-2,  usw. abspielen zu können musst man auch, wie bei DivX, vorher  eine Abspielsoftware oder entsprechende Codecs installieren.
Soweit ich weiss, ist nur  mpeg-1 auf den meisten Rechner, ohne Codecinstallation abspielbar.

Das dein AVI verpixelt ist, liegt eindeutig an einer falschen Codecauswahl oder an der falschen Einstellung.

Noch ein Nachtrag:
- Nicht den Standardeingestellten AVI-Codec bei den Rendereinstellungen von Cinema nehmen. Der Cindepak Codec hat eine miese Qualität.


----------



## meta_grafix (29. September 2004)

Nun, wenn Du die Clips 'nur' auf anderen Computer abspielen möchtest, dann ist Quicktime nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Der Quicktime Codec findet mit die weiteste Verbreitung nach Mpeg1. Der Mpeg1 Codec ist schon seit Win 3.11 und Apples Finder 7.0 (+Quicktime) dabei.

Gruß


----------



## stbl (29. September 2004)

Ja, in der Uni habe ich auf den Macs (ich bin PC User) bis jetzt auch nur Quicktime gesehen. Da schien mir das das sicherste. Versuche nun in After Effects die überflüssigen Bilder rauszuwerfen. Dankeschön!


----------



## meta_grafix (29. September 2004)

Hi,

mit AFX und Quicktime (+Alpha) arbeite ich nur. 

Viel Spass


----------



## stbl (29. September 2004)

Habs geschafft! After Effects hat mir alle überflüssigen Bilder rausgeworfen, die Animation hat jetzt wieder die erwünschte 1.17 min. Länge! Und das mit nur 8 Minuten Renderzeit!
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## meta_grafix (29. September 2004)

Bitte sehr !


----------

